

A look at "Mobile Developer Day" conference in Ukraine.  - olegious
http://ar-door.com/2011/08/zharkie-vyxodnye-ar-door-v-odesse/?lang=en

======
olegious
Interesting to see how the startup scene is developing in the former Soviet
states.

